
Experience Your Computer Desktop in VR - TheGuyWhoCodes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjE6qXd6Itw
======
a3n
I suppose it's early days, but I was surprised that what you see in this VR is
limited to what your monitor(s) can display. I would expect a VR UI would be
its own "monitor" output, similar to how a PDF printer is its own printer.
What I mostly saw in the video was two monitors (active areas) in a 360 degree
field of essentially nothing.

Not to belittle, it's cool, but it's not enough to make me want it.

